# Hungary/Czech Republic



## bearfanrp (May 28, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone had thoughts about properties in Hungary (to purchase or trade into).  With the $ being pretty wear versus the Euro and Pound, we are looking to head to Central/Eastern Europe next year and the Czech Republic and Hungary are the two spots with the most interest, near Prague, Budapest, or around Lake Balaton.

Any thoughts/suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Linda74 (May 28, 2008)

We took our family to Prague last May.  I had wanted to do a timeshare tour but it soon became evident that none would be available.  Instead, we rented an apartment which easily sllept 10 people for about $1800 for a week.  Prague is fabulous.  I think renting an apartment is your best bet if you want to be located in a good area of Prague.  It is a wonderful walking city.  We were right near Old Town.  Hotels in Prague are expensive but food and beer are not!!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 28, 2008)

Have done 2 independant trips to Praha (Prague), Budapest, Krakow, and Karlovy Vary (Cz - see Last Holiday & Casino Royale films).

Went last two weeks of Nov both years. Just 2 of us (friends) the first year - we had our return plane tickets in one hand and our 6 night Eastern Europe Rail pass in the other hand ... not a reservation for either hotel or train, no set idea or timetable for the first 14 day adventure.  We both went back the next Nov, meeting up with 3 others.

Would recommend a nice pension in Budapest - Hotel Baross.  It is within sight of Keleti Pi international train station, on the metro line, lobby is on the 5th floor with rooms on the 4,5, and 6th floors.  We paid 50 euros (rack rate was 65 euros) for a double 4-5 years ago - had a great breakfast included.  Place had a very warm feel, clean rooms, some nonsmoking, private baths, helpful young staff - when my friend (50+)  got busted by the transit cops, the college age staff on the front desk told me about their personal experiences, while I awaited his release from the law. (Think of our many tales of speeding tickets - cultural differences, but bonding).  Hotel Baross also had several apartments then  w/o breakfast option as they had a full kitchen - very much like a TS.  We stayed in one which had 2 bdr/1ba - was about 10 euros that night more and they included the breakfast for both of us.  Hotel was online then and I got direct room reservations by emailing them directly the second year.  I would definitely stay there AGAIN. Just a 10 minute bus ride from Heros Sq and the municipal mineral baths (open 6AM- 9PM, about $4.50 for 4 hr).

3 day day transit pass was less than $10 - fine w/o was $20 cash, payable to the transit cops.  The Hungarian word for transit ticket is "ticket", as it is in Czech. (And in USA for speeding).

I had a transit pass and he did too after his "adventure".


----------



## zazz (May 28, 2008)

Just looking through the II and RCI directories, there is only one resort in Budapest and its barely Budapest at that.  I would consider an apartment rental or pension while over there.  Its been a while since I lived there, but I am guessing that its still pretty reasonable to stay right in the city.  Hungary isn't on the euro yet, but the greenback has fallen against the forint as well.

You just want to be near a subway station.  I would avoid staying too far to the east of Keleti station but west of it isn't so bad.

Staying in Budapest is also good in the event you want to head out to Pecs or Sopron for a day trip.  I would skip Balaton personally, but that's up to you.

And the Hungarian word for ticket is definitely not ticket.  The station agents may understand ticket the same way you understand the word "amigo", but the word is still "jegy".  Just make sure you have one and show it to the nice gents wearing BKV armbands when they ask.  A pass definitely is the way to go if you plan to get around a lot.


----------



## SDKath (May 29, 2008)

Hey, I am Hungarian!  Just thought I would post.  Don't have anything to add to the thread because I have not been there in a decade.  But I was born in Budapest (Pest side) and we had a lake house in Balaton.     My family left when I was 9 so I don't remember much unfortunately.

Katherine


----------



## Jimster (May 29, 2008)

*Hungary*

I stayed in Budapest at Petenhazy Country CLub (a TS).  I think there is still a review on it in the review section.  It is in Budapest (technically) but about as far out from the center as you can get.  Connections into the city take about an hour, but you can get anywhere you want and the resort had several tours available.  With this one, it is hard to say.  We enjoyed it but others didn't according to their posts.  It depends so much on what you value.  For us the use of public transportation to get where we wanted was no problem.  Other people need a car to pick up their kids from school a block from their home and god forbid it rains on Jr.  Go figure.


----------



## Carolinian (May 29, 2008)

If you do both, see Budapest first and then Prague.  If you visit Prague first you will probably be disappointed in Budapest.  I saw Budapest first, and enjoyed both.

I have always stayed in the turn of the century Grand Hotel Europa on Wenclelas square when I have been in Prague, a womderful art deco building with a great location.  In Budapest, I have stayed in three different four star hotels and two three stars, as well as renting an apartment.  The apartment rental, just below Castle Hill was great value in a great location.  Among the hotels, the Carlton, a block off the Danube on the edge of Castle Hill was the best for location and value.  Using web-based booking engines, I have usually been able to find four star hotels in Budapest in shoulder season for around $70 a night.


----------



## PeelBoy (May 29, 2008)

Carolinian:

Have not seen you here for a while.  Did you go to Croatia?  I wish I could see your input to help me plan for my vacation next year?


----------



## Carolinian (May 29, 2008)

PeelBoy said:


> Carolinian:
> 
> Have not seen you here for a while.  Did you go to Croatia?  I wish I could see your input to help me plan for my vacation next year?



I have been to Croatia four times, and will be going back, with a DAE exchange, in August.  Its a great country, and good value these days.  The Dalmatian coast is the best destination, followed by the Istrian peninsula.


----------



## PeelBoy (May 29, 2008)

Carolinian said:


> I have been to Croatia four times, and will be going back, with a DAE exchange, in August.  Its a great country, and good value these days.  The Dalmatian coast is the best destination, followed by the Istrian peninsula.




Thanks.

II has lots of this resort:

Waterman Holiday Club • WRM   
Supetar, Brac, Croatia 

I am not sure whether I should go to this island or stay at the mainland.  Also not sure about car rental vs public transportation.

Will start my reading soon.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 29, 2008)

Zazz - thanks for the correct Hungarian word, but the BKV officials distinctly asked for "ticket" every time they approached me.  It may have been my sneakers as a "tourist" identifier, but it was late November and I was always wearing a black, long trench coat with a well practiced inter-city stare.  And I also agree that further east of Keleti train station is not a tourist area.

I agree with Carolinian about going to Budapest first - we all loved the look of this quaint city, it very easy metros, buses and trams system, the coffee house culture, its relaxed (and read the newspaper while soaking at 6AM at the Szechenyi baths) people.  I also liked Krakow, but a 1000 yo salt mine 450 ft deep, is not the same for stress letting.  And before flying home, a couple of days back in Budapest, had a "homebase" feel for myself and friends both years.  With the exchange rate so poor and the Euro conversion coming, I can only hope for good fortune to plan another visit there.


----------



## Carolinian (May 30, 2008)

PeelBoy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> II has lots of this resort:
> 
> ...



While the islands are great for daytrips, it limits your flexibiility to travel on the mainland due to the time involved with ferries.  Dubrovnik and Split are two single best destinations.  With DAE, I have an exchange to Lavica Apartments, on the mainland just outside Split.  They had about 40 spring, summer, and fall weeks in inventory at that resort this year, but they are long gone for this year.  I have used public transportation in the past, but am getting a rental car this time.


----------



## zazz (May 30, 2008)

vacationhopeful said:


> Zazz - thanks for the correct Hungarian word, but the BKV officials distinctly asked for "ticket" every time they approached me.  It may have been my sneakers as a "tourist" identifier, but it was late November and I was always wearing a black, long trench coat with a well practiced inter-city stare.  And I also agree that further east of Keleti train station is not a tourist area.



I would guess that its a word that the inspectors know that can get away with in dealing with most foreigners.  One thing I learned is that no matter how long you live there and no matter how much you try, you will always look like a westerner.  They can spot you from a mile away.  And they love getting the foreigners since most  will pay up instead of giving them a hard time.  In fact, if you give them a hard time, you can usually get out of it.

I wasn't picking on you.  I just wanted to clarify that point.


----------



## Carolinian (May 31, 2008)

One other transportation word to be aware of is the word for bus, which as I recall is spelled something like ''busz'' which looks like its English equivalent.  But don't pronounce it that way, because that pronounciation is a vulgar word of sexual intercourse.  The correct pronounciation is ''booze''.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 1, 2008)

PeelBoy said:


> Carolinian:
> 
> Have not seen you here for a while.  Did you go to Croatia?  I wish I could see your input to help me plan for my vacation next year?



If you can go this year on short notice, I just saw that DAE has some more summer inventory for this summer on the Croatian mainland coast just outside Split.


----------



## Rmelnyk (Jun 15, 2008)

Just got back from both Prague and Budapest.  Read my review on Budapest timeshare...UGH!  Both cities have great public transportation.  As was stated, I believe an apartment would be a best bet.  Bring good walking shoes.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 16, 2008)

The best timeshare in Budapest is undoubtedly the Hapimag resort that is bang on Castle Hill, but Hapimag does not trade through RCI or II.


----------

